
QIRA is a timeless debugger - jcr
http://qira.me/
======
rdancer
Regardless of what their README says, the current trunk has tons of bugs
fixed. The release version does not work for me at all, but the trunk does.

------
imgeohot
Switched release version to v1.2, https download and virtualenv Python package
management.

Really need a good release engineer to come clean this up. Been a little busy
with comma.ai :)

------
tsujamin
I'd be interested to see how this compares to gdb record (full and bts), been
using that a bit lately

~~~
nedw
What QIRA is to GDB is what IDA is to objdump. The goal is to dramatically
increase debugging productivity using a modern UI.

~~~
matt_d
How about rr? // [http://rr-project.org/](http://rr-project.org/)

------
itszn
There is also
[https://github.com/BinaryAnalysisPlatform/qira](https://github.com/BinaryAnalysisPlatform/qira)
but geohot says 1.0 is better which is why he recommends using his site

~~~
nedw
That message is outdated, the trunk build is superior ATM. (I removed the
message.)

------
mrpippy
By geohot

~~~
derFunk
Wow. He workwd for Google, Project Zero. 2014. I missed that.

------
sjburt
> Install

> Linux required, 64-bit Ubuntu recommended.

> cd ~/ && wget -qO- qira.me/dl | unxz | tar x && cd qira && ./install.sh

uhh... no

Seriously, if you want people to adopt your software, even on their
development machines, please offer a safe way to get it.

~~~
theoh
There was previously a discussion of related issues here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6650987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6650987)

At the end of the day you've got to trust someone even if you download a
signed archive of source code. You can't audit every line.

~~~
comex
You have to trust someone. You don't have to trust whoever is currently
MitMing your Internet connection because the authors didn't bother to add
HTTPS support.

